# Portable / plug-in freezer?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Off soon and want to stock up on a few frozen items (escargot etc.).

Anybody come across a portable freezer that we can plug in to the 12v system so that the food stays frozen whilst on the move?

Our freezer compartment will only hold 3 small boxes - nowhere near enough  

Had a trawl but not been able to find anything.................
thanks in advance
Carl & Flo


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The Waeco CB36 is a top-loader fridge that can be set as a freezer.

Not cheap but it would fix in a garage easily and runs off 12V - very efficiently as it is a compressor type.

We had one in our Bongo conversion and found it very useful.

I couldn't find the model on the current Waeco website so do a Goooogle.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

GULP!!!!

£510 for a tiny fridge freezer 8O 8O 8O 8O 

It seems that it would do the job......but Flo would do my 'job' if she found out that I spent that much.......

How can they justify that price??????


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, quite a price, but how much is the average 3-way absorption type as fitted to virtually all MHs?

The CB36 is quite crafty in that the compressor unit has an umbilical and can be separated and mounted within 18".

The compressor was very quiet.

The whole thing produces far less heat than the 3-way absorption ones and will work happily without an external grille/vent.

Ours served us well in the Bongo for a couple of years mainly as a fridge but occasionally we would turn the temperature down and use the bottom as a freezer with the stuff on top not quite as cold.

Our leisure battery would run it for at least five days without recharging.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

We use a Kampa 26L.
Freezer is more than adequate for both our needs, when its running it freezes to well below -12 if unopened.
Insulation is very good also my wife also puts in a couple of those freezer blocks and they really do stay frozen, on hook up or using 12v from the van.
They are about 150 beer tokens, make sure though that you use the kampa power supply as it can be finnicky in that dept.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Freezer*

Mmmm

Buy a second hand freezer for a few quid at the local junk shop and stick it in the garage of the 'van.

Russell


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

New Waceos on ebay 400 pound plus .Got one a few week back .Great job


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Portable 3* freezers are expensive and most landrover style expeditions rely on the Engels 12v/240v deep freezers - we bought one about 2 years ago and it works perfectly - although we only used it twice to supplement the miniscule freezer compartment in our Amethyst's fridge as we've since bought a new Autosleeper with a larger freezer box!! So its for sale in as new condition for £300 (list price £479) and if you live in Chepstow you are not far away so we could arrange inspection/delivery.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Find a small domestic freezer that will do the job and run it from an inverter. You did say it was when you were "on the move" so the alternator should have no problem keeping up with it. And when on hookup then Bobs your uncle!.

C.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Ourduckpond

You have a PM.

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks - sorry we havent replied sooner, but our internet has been down and we have only just got it back!!!

I can see the logic in using a small domestic freezer in the garage - the only problem we have this time round is that we are collecting my step-son from Aix to spend a year with us...................so you can imagine that the garage will be pretty well loaded as it is.... Dont want to risk over-loading the space so far behind the axle.

But I DO like the idea for a long weekend just to stock up on goodies!!!!!

Ourduckpond - it seems that my ducks have sailed on your offer?
PM me if you still have it as yes, I am interested..........

Boy oh boy - cant wait to get away................


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Carl n' Klo - you have a pm - Brian


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Brian - no PM at our end!!!  
carl


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Ahem

Live escargots would be easier to transport.


SD


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Ahem
> 
> Live escargots would be easier to transport.
> 
> SD


Can you imagine the chaos / mess that would ensue if live snails got loose in the van 8O 8O

The 'snail trails' all over the place???? Flo would kill me 

36 frozen blighters in a box 20cm x 20cm x 2cm keeps them where i want 'em 8) before finally ending up where i really want 'em - on my plate :lol: 
carl


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Carl,

This is how the French do it. My late uncle Jacques would collect a few dozen of the larger snails in his garden. He would put them in a big glass jar with some white flour at the bottom. The snails would eat the flour for a week or so - that cleans out their intestines - after which they are ready to be sauteed in butter and garlic. 8) 

Got any snail pests in your garden?

SD :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm!

Sounds interesting......As it happens, we are hoping to spend a night on an escargot farm next week (France Passion) so it would be interesting to see how its done 'at the coalface' so to speak.

I will have to ask Flo's dad how his father managed as he was very self sufficient and had a small-holding producing all manner of goods....

BTW - does the flour actually kill them before cooking or is there another way?


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

*Portable freezer*

Hi - Carl n Flo - have tried another PM - in case this does not get through here is gist -
Hi - you can find picture and specification of our freezer at www.engelfridges.co.uk - it is the 15 litre model MT17 15LTR 12/24/230v capable of 3* storage to -18C - or as a fridge on its lower variable settings. We are at Trowbridge nr.Bath.

Regards, Brian.

PS. hope this PM gets through to you as I'm new to this game.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi ourduckpond

You have a PM

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Posted a PM to Brain - 

Spindrifter: I am out of the running on this one (SWMBO has put her foot down: no toys until Christmastime!!!!).
regards
carl


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi carl n flo

Thanks - appreciate the heads up.

Regards to you

David .....(Spindrifter)


----------

